
Wireless Subscribers Used 10 Trillion Megabytes of Data Last Year - ourmandave
http://www.msn.com/en-us/news/technology/wireless-subscribers-used-10-trillion-megabytes-of-data-last-year/ar-BBtnAId?ocid=ansmsnnews11
======
flashman
Ten exabytes, in other words.

